# endo and laproscopies



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

my doctor suspects i have endometriosis because other tests haven't shown anything, and the symptoms seem right. i wont be able to see a specialist for a few months yet, so i was wondering if anyone has advice on how to deal with it in the mean time. are there any excercises, foods, alt. medicines that you've found to work? also, there's a good chance they're going to want to do a laproscopy. i'm almost 21, and have never had surgery, plus i'm living by myself away at university. this really freaks me out!!! can anyone who's had one tell me what it's like? thanx,midge


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi I am 41 and last year I had a laparoscopy because my doctor did not believe that my symptoms especially the pain I suffered when I had a period could be caused by my IBS. I just went into hospital for a day and I found the procedure left me with a feeling of being in discomfort rather than being in any great pain. My own problems came when I had my next period when the pain and clotting were extreme. I also found the procedure including the anaesthetic upset my whole system and aggravated my IBS making it the worse it has ever been. It took 12 weeks to return to 'normal'. I am sure this is not usual and women usually return to work in about a week or two.You do not state what your symptoms are but I believe that my menstrual problems (not diagnosed as endometriosis) and IBS are effected greatly by how I live and I do try to follow a lifestyle which will help relieve the symptoms as much as possible. This does include diet, exercise and the taking of supplements and natural progesterone.This is a general reply if you need more specific information please either post or e-mail your questions.Don't worry.Best wishesGillian gillianjames###barclays.net


----------

